# Dog Name Suggestions



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2017)

We are getting a female German Shepherd puppy. 

We are looking for a strong, unique female name...any suggestions?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 24, 2017)

Brunhilda


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2017)

cat


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2017)

queen laqueefa


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jul 24, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> We are getting a female German Shepherd puppy.
> 
> We are looking for a strong, unique female name...any suggestions?


 

BUTCH


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2017)

sheryn pawsbourne


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 24, 2017)

Too bad it isn't a Chihuahua, you could call it Nacho.


(my grandson named the newest cat that, and the daughter feels silly going out in the yard calling her)

Here, Nacho,,, Come to mommy, Nacho


----------



## Borillar (Jul 24, 2017)

Ivanka


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 24, 2017)

*The name said as letters!
D
O
G

Sounds Italian huh?*


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 24, 2017)

I have always been partial to Fido


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 24, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > We are getting a female German Shepherd puppy.
> ...


*She goes out in the yard and yells butch the Lesbos will sue for hurt feelings!*


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I have always been partial to Fido


What you do in your own home is your choice.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 24, 2017)

Anything but Hillary or Chelsea will work.

How about Jackie  (Jacqueline)?


----------



## miketx (Jul 24, 2017)

Stains.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 24, 2017)

Fricka, _Wotan's wife, goddess of marriage

Freia, Fricka's sister, goddess of love, youth, and beauty_


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2017)

What about "GET DOWN!!! NO!!!" ?


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brunhilda


You didn't read my post, did you....


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 24, 2017)

*Well if it's female how about moochy?*


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Fricka, _Wotan's wife, goddess of marriage
> 
> Freia, Fricka's sister, goddess of love, youth, and beauty_


Freia is nice.....but doesn't roll off the tongue


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 24, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Fricka, _Wotan's wife, goddess of marriage
> ...


What about using your screen name?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 24, 2017)

Hugh Bastid..


Get down, Hugh Bastid,

Go out, Hugh Bastid...


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Then how will she know which bitch her hubby is yelling at?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 24, 2017)

The papers on the German Shepherd I grew up with said " Christina Von" something-something.  I don't remember the entire name, but I called her Chris. I'm  not sure if she was really as smart and loyal as I remember, or if that's just the way a man remembers the dog he grew up with.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Not a bad idea...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 24, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> The papers on the German Shepherd I grew up with said " Christina Von" something-something.  I don't remember the entire name, but I called her Chris. I'm  not sure if she was really as smart and loyal as I remember, or if that's just the way a man remembers the dog he grew up with.



that's an idea...

Damme Mutt


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 24, 2017)

Xena


----------



## martybegan (Jul 24, 2017)

In no particular order

1. Jyn
2. Eowyn
3. Janeway


----------



## depotoo (Jul 24, 2017)

*Valda:* Meaning "One who governs or rules" this is great for a female dog that keeps everyone in line. A good guard dog will love this name.

Female German Shepherd Names For Your Cute Girl



Bonzi said:


> We are getting a female German Shepherd puppy.
> 
> We are looking for a strong, unique female name...any suggestions?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 24, 2017)

Congrats.  If you've never had a shepherd, you will find them to be most loyal.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 24, 2017)

Our first shepherd when I was young started with Midnight Duchess, blah, blah, blah.  We called her Midni for short





BULLDOG said:


> The papers on the German Shepherd I grew up with said " Christina Von" something-something.  I don't remember the entire name, but I called her Chris. I'm  not sure if she was really as smart and loyal as I remember, or if that's just the way a man remembers the dog he grew up with.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Our first shepherd when I was young started with Midnight Dutchess blah, blah, blah.  We called her Midni for short
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pet breeders always chose the most pretentious names.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 24, 2017)

True, but she was very regal.





BULLDOG said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Our first shepherd when I was young started with Midnight Duchess blah, blah, blah.  We called her Midni for short
> ...


----------



## Rocko (Jul 24, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> We are getting a female German Shepherd puppy.
> 
> We are looking for a strong, unique female name...any suggestions?



Molly is a good dog name


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Our first shepherd when I was young started with Midnight Dutchess blah, blah, blah.  We called her Midni for short
> ...


We were thinking Lexie or Heidi....I don't think either is pretentious...maybe Xena too


----------



## Compost (Jul 24, 2017)

How about Bonzi?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 24, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Heidi?

Heidi is a little Swiss girls name.

Might as well use Gretel


----------



## peach174 (Jul 24, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> We are getting a female German Shepherd puppy.
> 
> We are looking for a strong, unique female name...any suggestions?



Ada- means noble, nobility.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 24, 2017)

Doesn't matter what you name her, as long as you don't feel like an idiot when you step out in the yard and call her. She will respond the same way no matter what you call her.


----------



## Compost (Jul 24, 2017)

Wilma.  It means resolute protector.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 24, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Congrats.  If you've never had a shepherd, you will find them to be most loyal.


My cousin had one when we were young, about six, or seven... My aunt shot it to death in the kitchen after it bit half of Butches face off... That kid was never the same, and ain't right to this day. Fuck GSDs...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Prob. Going with Lexie unless I hear something better...


----------

